

A/B testing with Jekyll (and Google Analytics) - ovokinder
http://biasedbit.com/ab-testing-jekyll-ga/

======
e28eta
Won't this approach have a FOUC-type experience, where the A/B div disappears
after being shown to some users?

I think it's cool you're attacking this.

I think you should check out Google Web Optimizer (iirc), which will do some
of the heavy lifting for you.

For example, there's no stickiness here, which I think is a typical best
practice.

------
vladiim
Great post.

Have you played around with some of the Rack based gems out there like Split?

*<https://github.com/andrew/split>

~~~
ovokinder
Thanks! This gem looks interesting but doesn't apply here since with Jekyll
you're basically serving static html pages (hence the need to make the A/B
split with JavaScript).

------
gravitronic
Thank you! After deciding to go with Jekyll for my website I was wondering how
to do A/B testing. This is perfect.

------
danso
I love this concrete example of practical coding to do something
quantitatively and empirically valuable. Yes, there are great analytics
packages, but sometimes you need to do some custom analysis

